# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Tko je zapravo Tatamata ?!

## tatamata

Ja se ispričavam što ovakvim postom prekidam uobičajenu raspravu, ali potaknut privatnom porukom koju sam dobio od anchie76, ovo moram učiniti.

Prije svega, želim ovdje napomenuti kako nemam baš ništa protiv drugog tatamate (ili još bolje - vama poznatijeg tatamate) koji se na forum ulogirao 2 godine nakon mene. Čovjek je VRLO kulturan i pristojan.

Problem je u tome što se od mene traži da promijenim svoj nick jer "neaktivno sudjelujem na forumu", premda sam prije 3,5 godine bio iznimno aktivan...čak sam i slikicu djeteta imao sa strane (preko 100 postova).

Podsjećam da je u to vrijeme promijenjen forum (program, server - nije važno), pa su tako izbrisane informacije o broju postova, te sam ja ostao bez ijednog posta.

Danas, kad imam još jedno friško ( :Smile: ) dijete, pokušavam ponovo biti aktivan, ali mi slijedi zabrana.

Smatram to nekorektnim, premda uvažavam činjenicu da je moj klon ( :Smile: ) puno aktivniji od mene. 

S obzirom da je anchie76 (koja se, btw, također prijavila na forum nakon mene) zaprijetila oduzimanjem nicka, te rekla da će sama objaviti post o ovom problemu, ja ga objavljujem sam, jer mislim da ne postoji niti jedan site na internetu na kojem vam moderator može oduzeti vaš nick (barem ja to nisam doživio, premda surfam 15 godina)...osim, na žalost - www.roda.hr


Još jednom isprika zbog ovog posta, ali volio bih čuti vaše mišljenje. Ovaj post će biti objavljen na dobnim skupinama 0-1 i 3-6, s obzirom da moja djeca spadaju u tu kategoriju.

Lijep pozdrav

----------


## Mony

Kolko sam ja skuzila, nakon izmjene servera, tebi je nestao broj postova, a i nick. U to vrijeme se nisi aktivirao ponovno, a u medjuvremenu se tata mata aktivirao.
Uopce ne kuzim u cemu je rpoblem? I sta ce ti sada taj nick kad je pod njim vec poznat netko drugi na ovom forumu?
Mislim, fakat ne mogu vjerovati da se netko pjeni zbog nicka   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ko da smo djeca u vrticu - 
pa evo ti budi: tata mata od zanata   :Grin:

----------


## Andora

nickovi u virtualnom svijetu  ostaju druga imena ljudi i kad čuješ za neki nick u RL automatski znaš o kom se radi. onaj tko posta na više foruma i koristi isti nick zna o čemu pričam. nick se tad često koristi i na blogu tog istig čovjeka i zbilja mu može biti zamjena za ime.
uostalom, jedna naša članica ovdje ima muža koji svoj nicka na forumima i na blogu koristi i kad potpisuje članke u jednom časopisu.   :Wink:  
(ne želim sad nju imenovat jer se i ne znamo, no njenog muža "rado pročitam").

ukoliko je ovaj tatamata prvi koristio ovaj nick, tad je ovaj poslije "uzeo" nešto njegovo.

a tko kaže da začetnika ovog topica sav svijet oko njega ne pozna ko tatmatu?

----------


## Natasa30

Jao ljudi cime se vi zamarate. :/ Nickovima. Ma zaboli me koji mi je Nick.
Oce ga neko  :Laughing:

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da nije u redu smijati se ako je nekome nick vazan.

----------


## Natasa30

Ja se smijem jer sam pitala hoce li neko moj nick a o vaznosti nickova se cudim i dalje :/

----------


## sladjanaf

kak si uopće mogao dobiti nick koji se već koristi?

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ti si tatamata. Drugi je TATA MATA. Meni je dovoljna razlika.

Mony,  tata od zanata je već registriran. Kao i tata od formata   :Laughing:  

Ja neću ničiji nick, ali bi Sabaletin avatar.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ti si tatamata. Drugi je TATA MATA. Meni je dovoljna razlika.


i ja se s ovim slažem

i pitam se što je onda s ovim nikovima:


Anchi
Anchi pp
Anchie76
anci
Ancica
Ančica
Anćica
ančica

a da ne nabrajam "ane" i izvedenica istih - ima ih nekoliko
........

----------


## Poslid

Evo i ja te podržavam da ne moraš mijenjati nisck. Mislim da ćemo znati razliku.  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

a i Marija ima na vagone

----------


## bucka

ja isto prilicno dobro raspoznajem tatamatu i TATA MATU!!!

----------


## Poslid

> ja isto prilicno dobro raspoznajem tatamatu i TATA MATU!!!


  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivček

Meni je isto lakše razlikovati tatamatu i TATA MATU od npr. Zrinke18 i 19.

----------


## maria71

a i ovih sa 71

----------


## Brunda

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja isto prilicno dobro raspoznajem tatamatu i TATA MATU!!!


Bucka je od daddycool-a   :Laughing:

----------


## Brunda

Btw, slažem se sa Vrijeskom. A i nakon ovog topica nema da omanemo koji je koji   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

A?

sad pak niš ne kužim......čija je bucka?

----------


## Irchi

> Btw, slažem se sa Vrijeskom. A i nakon ovog topica nema da omanemo koji je koji


Definitivno.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> A?
> 
> sad pak niš ne kužim......čija je bucka?


Bucka+daddycool
Bubimira + TATA MATA

----------


## bubimira

TATA MATA je moj!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Polako, polako, nemojte se još i počupati   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

a buba koja leti  :Love:  

imaš super avatar

----------


## BusyBee

Ja cu malo stati na loptu i dati podrsku adminici koja, izmedju svega ostalog, sredjuje i sva ostala slicna korisnicka imena i trudi se dovesti u red ta imena, da ne bude zabune i zamjene.
Na srecu, drugi ne dizu ovakve bune nego procijene koliko im je vazno ostati na forumu i izaberu si novo korisnicko ime.

Ni ja ne patim od puno pravila, ali korisnika je masa, forum nam je vazan i nekakva pravila koja ce uredjivati nas suzivot ovdje moraju postojati i trebala bi se postovati.

Jos jednom, adminica ima moju punu osobnu (UO ce se sluzbeno oglasiti kad se skupimo jer smo punom parom u pogonu i trenutno nismo sve online) podrsku.

----------


## bucka

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja isto prilicno dobro raspoznajem tatamatu i TATA MATU!!!


kaj??  :? 

 daddycool je MOJ!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## TATA MATA

> TATA MATA je moj!


  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:  


Eto posto vidim da me se proziva indirektno, osjecam potrebu nesto napisat.

A nakon ovog jos i više...




> Jos jednom, adminica ima moju punu osobnu (UO ce se sluzbeno oglasiti kad se skupimo jer smo punom parom u pogonu i trenutno nismo sve online) podrsku.


Kaj je to doslo do te razine ili je tatamata pisao neku žalbu UO RODA ?

Prvo i osnovno...zao mi je kaj je do ovog došlo i osobno sam mišljenja da je ovo u najmanju ruku djetinjasto za covjeka koji ima dvoje prekrasne djece.
No sa druge strane opet zlocesto i u najmanju ruku bezobrazno prema anchie76.
Naglašavam da smo se obojca dopisivali privatno i dogovorili da cemo smislit neko rješenje za novonastalu situaciju...cak i danas par minuta prije otvaranja ovog topica smo "razgovarali" u najnormalnijem tonu.

Da bi nakon toga bio otvoren ovaj topic...SRAMOTA !

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bucka prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma znam! Ovo je bio tak, bzveze. Smiješno mi je zazvučalo.

----------


## BusyBee

> tatamata pisao neku žalbu UO RODA


Da

----------


## ivakika

evo i mene, osobno, ne kao clanice UO-a, dajem podrsku nasoj dragoj adminici i stvarno mi nije jasno zasto se radi problem iz stvari koja se mogla rijesiti na potpuno jednostavan i miran nacin

ja sam se isto sazivjela sa nickom ivakika, ali da dodjem na forum na kojem jedna takva ili slicna vec postoji  :Smile:  i da me se u normalnom tonu zamoli da izaberem drugi nick ja bih to jednostavno i ucinila

----------


## TATA MATA

> tatamata pisao neku žalbu UO RODA ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Da


Kako bi olaksao administratorici i kako bi se ova bedastoca zavrsila bio sam spreman promijeniti nick jer i dalje smatram da kad bih se zvao Boško Buha ljudi bi prepoznali osobu a ne nick.

No međutim, pošto je doslo do te razine da je tatamata pisao žalbu U.O. Udruge...pricekat cu njihovu odluku i poštovat ju !

anchie76...  :Love:

----------


## momze

necu brisati ovaj topik, kako dodatno ne bi dolijevala ulje na vatru, ali tatamata, stvarno ne vidim svrhu otvaranja ovog topika na pdf 0-1 ili bilo gdje drugde.

obzirom da se ceka odluka UO-a, privremeno ostavljam topik ovdje.

----------


## mala anica

zasto da itko mijenja nick, ako obojica zele taj nick a i onako im nije isti. 
pravednije bi bilo ako vec netko mora mijenjati da se zamolilo odmah na pocetku 2.-logirani gospodin da izabere drugi nick jer je taj vec zauzet, ali eto tu je netko napravio propust.
ali ipak mislim da to nije neki problem, ili ih pustite obojicu da zadrze svoj nick ili neka ih oboje promjene, nefer je zauzimati neciju stranu, zar ne

----------


## luce2006

mene ne bi zbunila slicnost izmedu ta 2 nicka, a mislin da pogotovo nece sada nakon ovog topica... zasto bi ijedan od vas mijenjao nick a i zasto se ti, tatamata, ljutis, nije mi jasno?

----------


## Hera

> S obzirom da je anchie76 (koja se, btw, također prijavila na forum nakon mene) zaprijetila oduzimanjem nicka, te rekla da će sama objaviti post o ovom problemu, ja ga objavljujem sam, jer mislim da ne postoji niti jedan site na internetu na kojem vam moderator može oduzeti vaš nick (barem ja to nisam doživio, premda surfam 15 godina)...osim, na žalost - www.roda.hr


Bez obzira na to tko što mislio tko je ovdje u pravu, smatram da ne možete čovjeka optuživati što je otvorio post o tome ako je očito imao namjeru pokušati problem riješiti na puno mirniji način, ali je na kraju mogao birati hoće li post na istu temu otvoriti on ili admin.

I svaka čast administratorima što se trude održati reda itd., ali baš mi se ovo ne čini pravi način. Ispadne na kraju kao u dječjem vrtiću i samo narušava ugled foruma. Mislim da je ok objaviti post o takvom problemu tek ako se stvarno ne može naći nikakvo "odraslo" rješenje, tek dok su sve mogućnosti dogovora iscrpljene...

----------


## Ekka

Evo mog prijedloga:

Ako si Dalmatinac porijeklom budi Tate Mate a Slavonac Tata Mata..Ima mjesta i za trećeg..taj neka bude Tato Mato..

Zezam se, nemojte mi zamjeriti, pokušavam samo malo razvedriti situaciju  :D NO hard feelings  :D

----------


## momze

Hera, stvar je u stilu i nacinu na koji se nesto napravi. Ako je tatamata dobio privatnu poruku od Anchie76, mogao je tako i nastaviti komunicirati sa njom.

Ukoliko nije bio zadovoljan odgovorom, mogao je napisati prituzbu UO. Ali nije mi jasno zasto ovu temu treba dodatno 'razvlaciti' na forumu, kada o forumskim pravilima i ovakvim slicnim situacijama odlucuje administrator, moderatori, a na koncu i UO.

Ekka, dobar prijedlog ali jos uvijek imamo problem sto bi imena, u tom slucaju, i dalje bila jaaako slicna.   :Wink:

----------


## ivakika

> I svaka čast administratorima što se trude održati reda itd., ali baš mi se ovo ne čini pravi način. Ispadne na kraju kao u dječjem vrtiću i samo narušava ugled foruma. Mislim da je ok objaviti post o takvom problemu tek ako se stvarno ne može naći nikakvo "odraslo" rješenje, tek dok su sve mogućnosti dogovora iscrpljene...


pa Hera, admin je i probala "odraslo" rijesiti stvar, a tata mata je sam otvorio ovaj topic

----------


## ivarica

"Tatamata" nije jedini korisnik koji je dobio molbu za promjenu nicka, takvih korisnika i korisnica na forumu je preko stotinu.
mnogi od njih su imali i preko 20 postova u trenutku kad je osoblje skuzilo preslican nick. Zapravo nam je u ovom slucaju bilo stvarno nemoguce i skuziti to prije, buduci da Tatamata nije napisao *nijedan post od registracije pa donedavno*. 

a da na nasem forumu stvarno nije vazno tko se kad registrirao nego koliko je tko "unutra", evo najbolji nam je primjer dao Tatamata pa nije on administrator nego je administratorica Anchie i ima pravo donositi odluke i bez konsenzusa svih korisnika foruma.

ono jedino sto ja prihvacam kao kritiku je da mi nemamo vremena brisati korisnike koji imaju godinama 0 postova iako smo u vise navrata to namjeravali uciniti i objavljivali na podforumu Admin da cemo uciniti. na takvom forumu korisnik Tatamata bi bio odavno izbrisan i svi bi mi znali tko je zapravo tatamata: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/profil...profile&u=2632

----------


## anchie76

Vidim da se tu spominju i kruske i jabuke...

Da se razumijemo, to sto sam teoretski rekla tatamati da bi mogli lako otvoriti topic s nazivom "tko je tatamata?", nisam rekla u svrhu objave na forumu o ovom problemu (do sada sam probleme s korisnicima rjesavala direktno i nemam potrebu pisati o tome na forumu), nego je bilo receno u svrhu toga da bi tim putem lako saznali *jer bi korisnici opisali tko je tata mata i kakvi su mu stavovi u zivotu, da tata mata shvati da pod tim nickom nije prepoznatljiv on nego TATA MATA*.  Ni u ludilu nisam mislila da ce zaista doci do otvaranja ovog topica   :Rolling Eyes: , a pogotovo ne u svrhu pridobivanja paznje i sazaljenja od strane drugih korisnika. 


Tatamata, rasprava je bila izmedju Vas i mene -  idealno bi bilo da je i takva ostala - ne vidim poantu uvlacenja cjelokupnog clanstva foruma u ovo.  

Moja zamolba da se promijeni nick nije nista neobicno, nek se slobodno jave svi koje sam dosad zamolila da promijene (a zamolila sam ih dosta).  Cim vidimo da je poceo pisati netko tko ima vrlo slican nick vec postojecem aktivnom, odmah se reagira.

A ovako sta jos nisam dozivjela, moram priznati.  Tatamata, ukoliko imate problema samnom, onda to rijesite samnom ili s ljudima iznad mene, nema potrebe da uvlacite cijeli forum u ovo.

----------


## Hera

Momze, ma ja se apsolutno slažem. Samo kažem, po ovome je čovjek bio skoro prisiljen otvoriti post na tu temu ili bi ga otvorio tko drugi - to nije nitko demantirao, pa zato pretpostavljam da onda i je tako.

I upravo to kažem da mi se ne sviđa što je na neki način prisiljen to razvlačiti po forumu. Isto tako je post mogao biti zaključan uz prethodno objašnjenje zašto i da baš sve činjenice nisu takve ako nisu i da forum tome ne služi. 

To sam htjela reći, možda baš nije ispalo tako, sorry, ali apsolutno se slažem da treba uvesti reda, možda bi bilo dobro reagirati već kod kreiranja svakog novog nicka, bilo bi kasnije jednostavnije.

 :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Momze, ma ja se apsolutno slažem. Samo kažem, po ovome je čovjek bio skoro prisiljen otvoriti post na tu temu ili bi ga otvorio tko drugi - to nije nitko demantirao, pa zato pretpostavljam da onda i je tako.


Zaista ne kuzim zasto bi netko bio prisiljen otvoriti topic na tu temu?  I tko drugi bi ga otvorio.  Ja sigurno ne bi.  Obicno ljudi kad imaju problema samnom rjesavaju to samnom ili pisu ljudima iznad mene.  Svrhu otvaranja ove teme na forumu zaista ne vidim, osim privlacenja paznje cijelog clanstva foruma.




> I upravo to kažem da mi se ne sviđa što je na neki način prisiljen to razvlačiti po forumu. Isto tako je post mogao biti zaključan uz prethodno objašnjenje zašto i da baš sve činjenice nisu takve ako nisu i da forum tome ne služi.


Vjerovala ili ne trudimo se ne zakljucavati topice.  Pogotovo sto bi u njegovom slucaju to onda vjerojatno privuklo jos vise paznje.




> To sam htjela reći, možda baš nije ispalo tako, sorry, ali apsolutno se slažem da treba uvesti reda, možda bi bilo dobro reagirati već kod kreiranja svakog novog nicka, bilo bi kasnije jednostavnije.


Reagira se CIM se primjeti korisnika da pise po forumu i da je korisnicko ime preslicno s nekim vec postojecim. Ukoliko se netko ulogira i ne pise nista na forumu, na takva imena ne reagiramo (previse bi bilo posla).

----------

> jer mislim da ne postoji niti jedan site na internetu na kojem vam moderator može oduzeti vaš nick (barem ja to nisam doživio, premda surfam 15 godina)...osim, na žalost - www.roda.hr


Krivo mislis.  :D 
Postoji i forum na kojem, kad se pokusas logirati, nikad ne znas kakav nick ce te taj puta docekati... 8) 

Sto se problema tice, moram se prikljuciti onima koji umiru od smijeha pri citanju ovog topica, te naglasavam da u potpunosti podrzavam anchie76, kao i pravog TATU MATU. (iako mi se ooooopasno svidja varijanta Bosko Buha...  :Grin: )

----------


## anchie76

> ono jedino sto ja prihvacam kao kritiku je da mi nemamo vremena brisati korisnike koji imaju godinama 0 postova iako smo u vise navrata to namjeravali uciniti i objavljivali na podforumu Admin da cemo uciniti.


Ja ne prihvacam tu kritiku, jer korisnike s 0 postova REDOVNO brisem.  Oni korisnici koji imaju 0 postova a redovno citaju nas forum ulogirani sa svojim nickom, oni se ne brisu.  Tako da tatamata zbog toga nije izbrisan (jer se ulogiravao na forum), a istovremeno se nije moglo znati za njegovo postojanje jer nije bio aktivan na forumu (moglo se znati da smo planski isli traziti da li netko postoji s tim nickom).

----------


## sladjanaf

jel možem ja promijenit nick?

----------


## apricot

sa 255 postova?
ne možeš...

----------


## sladjanaf

dobro, dobro, samo sam pitala...  :Unsure:

----------


## sorciere

ja sam bila poznata kao kiki. na ovom forumu (u vrijeme moje registracije) već je postojala (neaktivna) kiki. 

iako su me svi znali pod tim nickom,  (a i danas me jedan dio ljudi tako zove) - promijenila sam nick u sasvim drukčiji. unikatni!   :Grin:   i sve je ok.

----------


## apricot

> dobro, dobro, samo sam pitala...


šta si se prepala   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Pa kad smo već kod toga ima i još jedna anam, samo bez točkice a to je meni skoro pa identično s mojim nickom. A logirala se puno iza mene ako se ne varam...  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Šalu na stranu...ali ovo je stvaro smješno da se raspravlja o takvim stvarima javno...I uvijek se nekako zahuktaju neke teme koje nemaju veze s pameti...
I ja podržavam anchie76!

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dobro, dobro, samo sam pitala... 
> 
> 
> šta si se prepala


i to prek interneta, zamisli da te vidim uživo...   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

uuuuuuu, ne bi bilo dobro...   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Zanimlijvo je da istu problematiku upravo rjesavam na svom (audio, producentskom) forumu. 

Nasa pravila tamo su manje vise apsolutistična jer dok nije bilo tako nije bilo dobro.   :Grin:  Znaci, pravilo je - sto kaze admin, moderator itd. to je to, ako ti nesto ne odgovara rjesavas direktno s njima ili se pozalis nekom drugom adminu/moderatoru, ali ne dizu se revolucije (a bilo ih je nekoliko! JEdnom sam cak koristila ovlast admina da banam samu sebe  :Laughing:  koliko me to izludjivalo)!

----------


## sorciere

ja sam se spasila kad sam se ostavila poslova administratora i moderatora!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ja sam se spasila kad sam se ostavila poslova administratora i moderatora!


Slazem se! Ja tamo vise nisam zeljela biti admin nakon gore navedenog "pucanja", ali su mi ostavili funkciju super-moderatora samo zato da budem pravilno rangirana (tako su rekli), iako nista, ama bas nista ne radim vise.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ja sam se spasila kad sam se ostavila poslova administratora i moderatora!


Slazem se! Ja tamo vise nisam zeljela biti admin nakon gore navedenog "pucanja", ali su mi ostavili funkciju super-moderatora samo zato da budem pravilno rangirana (tako su rekli), iako nista, ama bas nista ne radim vise.

----------


## Natasa30

Meni super dodje sto svake godine imam 30 godina  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> Meni super dodje sto svake godine imam 30 godina



vidiš tebi super,a meni svi znaju koje sam godište

----------


## Natasa30

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni super dodje sto svake godine imam 30 godina  
> 
> 
> 
> vidiš tebi super,a meni svi znaju koje sam godište


Ko ti je kriv  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## irenas

> Meni super dodje sto svake godine imam 30 godina


  :Laughing:   :Klap:

----------


## Mamasita

A ja vidjevsi naslov mislila kako se TATA MATA odlucio predstaviti punim imenom i prezimenom   :Laughing:

----------


## Njojza

> A ja vidjevsi naslov mislila kako se TATA MATA odlucio predstaviti punim imenom i prezimenom


same here   :Grin:

----------


## Amelie32

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni super dodje sto svake godine imam 30 godina


I ja sam stala na 32.

----------


## irenas

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja vidjevsi naslov mislila kako se TATA MATA odlucio predstaviti punim imenom i prezimenom  
> 
> 
> same here


Umirem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bucka

> Natasa30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni super dodje sto svake godine imam 30 godina  
> 
> 
> 
> vidiš tebi super,a meni svi znaju koje sam godište


a ja mislila da ti imas 71god!!  :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja vidjevsi naslov mislila kako se TATA MATA odlucio predstaviti punim imenom i prezimenom  
> 
> 
> same here


i tu!

----------


## Njojza

> Njojza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mamasita prvotno napisa
> ...


cuj sreco, od mene nije bilo drugo ni za ocekivati   :Laughing:

----------


## momze

khm, khm   :Cekam:

----------


## tatamata

Dragi ljudi,

neki su krivo shvatili, pa da objasnim.

Moj nick NIJE nestao prilikom promjene foruma, servera, bla bla...ja sam ga zadržao, kao što ste i vi drugi zadržalil svoje nickove. Nestali su doduše postovi.



edit. _dalje je slijedio copy paste privatne poruke, bez dozvole posiljatelja, koji je i izbrisan. ivarica_[/b]

----------


## tatamata

Zadnju rečenicu u postu je isto rekla anchie.....ne znam zašto nije boldano....

----------


## ms. ivy

tatamata, je li anchie dala pristanak za javno objavljivanje njezinog pp-a??

----------


## ivarica

> Dragi ljudi,
> 
> neki su krivo shvatili, pa da objasnim.
> 
> Moj nick NIJE nestao prilikom promjene foruma, servera, bla bla...ja sam ga zadržao, kao što ste i vi drugi zadržalil svoje nickove. Nestali su doduše postovi.


Tatamata, ali - JEST.

Kod selidbe na novi forum svi korisnici su bili informirani da ce se na novom forumu, koji je nova baza - MORATI PONOVO REGISTRIRATI.
i ti si to ucinio. na starom forumu (nije vise dostupan javnosti, tamo si imao 33 posta) si ti bio registriran pod imenom tAtAmAtA

na ovom forumu nisi imao nijedan post (a ne da si imao pa je brisan) do pred nekoliko dana.

----------


## Sanela-Naja

gdje je ovo ošlooo?

želim samo reći da podržavam administratorice / a nije da im je to potrebno / , mislim, imate sve ovlasti...čemu uopće ovakav topic? 




> Njojza (napisa): 
> Mamasita (napisa): 
> A ja vidjevsi naslov mislila kako se TATA MATA odlucio predstaviti punim imenom i prezimenom  
> 
> 
> same here  
> 
> 
> i tu!
> ...

----------


## tatamata

Mislim da je ovo ipak previše. Dozvole ? Da možda nećemo i na sud ?

Ja ću se maknuti s foruma, premda sam jedan od rijetkih muških ovdje. Ni kriv ni dužan.

Ponavljam :

NIGDJE NA INTERNETU NE POSTOJI OVAKVA DIKTATURA S NICKOVIMA. GDJE GOD SE REGISTRIRATE NICK VAM OSTAJE DOK STE ŽIVI - VI ILI STRANICA !

Nije fer

----------


## tatamata

> tatamata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dragi ljudi,
> 
> neki su krivo shvatili, pa da objasnim.
> 
> Moj nick NIJE nestao prilikom promjene foruma, servera, bla bla...ja sam ga zadržao, kao što ste i vi drugi zadržalil svoje nickove. Nestali su doduše postovi.
> 
> ...


OK ?!?! Dakle, ovdje imamo potvrdu da ja baš nisam čovjek bez postova i privatnih poruka. Drago mi je da si ovo objavila. Hvala. Priznajem da sam zaboravio da sam se morao ponovo ulogirati, ali to ne mijenja bit priče. Ja želim sudjelovati ovdje (više ili manje), ali isključivo pod svojim izvornik nickom. Zar to nije moje pravo ?

----------


## ivarica

ne, nisi se trebao ponovo ULOGIRATI, trebao si se ponovo REGISTRIRATI.

stari forum (kao i stara slava) nemaju veze s ovim forumom. 
svi nasi nickovi su novostvoreni, ja sam npr na starom bila ivarovamama

----------


## anchie76

> Mislim da je ovo ipak previše. Dozvole ? Da možda nećemo i na sud ?


Vjerovali ili ne, treba Vam dozvola da biste objavili moju *privatnu* poruku javno na webu - primjetite poboldanu rijec u recenici i njeno znacenje.

S obzirom da ste na internetu 15 godina, trebali biste znati da NIJE dozvoljeno javno iznositi nesto sto je receno u nekoj zatvorenoj sobi ili je napisano privatno, ukoliko nije dobivena dozvola.  To je opci bonton u forumskom svijetu.

Sigurna sam da se Vama ne bi svidjelo da cjelokupnom clanstvu dam na uvid neke dijelove Vasih poruka.  I ne, ne morate se braniti i govoriti mi  da mogu - ja takve stvari ne radim bez obzira sto je to mozda Vama bilo ok napraviti.

----------


## tatamata

Ma joj,

ok - registrirati ! Moje pitanje je - što to mijenja na stvari ? Pa nisam se registrirao jučer, nego prije 3 godine !

----------


## tatamata

> tatamata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je ovo ipak previše. Dozvole ? Da možda nećemo i na sud ?
> 
> 
> Vjerovali ili ne, treba Vam dozvola da biste objavili moju *privatnu* poruku javno na webu - primjetite poboldanu rijec u recenici i njeno znacenje.
> 
> S obzirom da ste na internetu 15 godina, trebali biste znati da NIJE dozvoljeno javno iznositi nesto sto je receno u nekoj zatvorenoj sobi ili je napisano privatno, ukoliko nije dobivena dozvola.  To je opci bonton u forumskom svijetu.
> ...


Dobro,

onda izbrisite dio u kojem vas citiram. Vi ste u mogucnosti taj dio izbrisati, pa tako i postupite.

----------


## ivarica

> Ma joj,
> 
> ok - registrirati ! Moje pitanje je - što to mijenja na stvari ? Pa nisam se registrirao jučer, nego prije 3 godine !


jes, ti si se registrirao na ovom forumu prije tri godine, ali si tri godine svima nama, svim korisnicima foruma i osoblju foruma bio - *nevidljiv*. to je ono sto je bitno. s jedne strane imamo Tatumatu koji se srodjuje sa svojiim nickom u svom dnevnom boravku, pred ekranom, a druge imamo TATU MATU s kojim se svi srodjujemo. 

evo kad sam naprimjer ja registrirana?
meni je neki pobjesnjeli pubertetljija lani, preklani, izbrisao korisnicko ime i morala sam se sljedeceg dana ponovo registrirati. da se netko tog jutra registrirao prije mene kao ivarica, jel bi to bilo njegovo pravo?

----------


## tatamata

ivarica,

naravno da to ne bi bilo fer prema tebi. Mi se ovdje razgovaramo, ali malo zaobilazimo bit. Ti govoriš o jednom danu, a ja o razlici u registraciji od 2 godine !

Već sam rekao - nisam bio aktivan jer je dijete naraslo, pa nisam imao ni potrebe puno raspravljati. Sad, kad je došlo druge dijete, imam tu potrebu. To što redovito pratim forum ne mogu dokazati, ali to opet nije srž problema.

----------


## anchie76

> ivarica,
> 
> naravno da to ne bi bilo fer prema tebi. Mi se ovdje razgovaramo, ali malo zaobilazimo bit. Ti govoriš o jednom danu, a ja o razlici u registraciji od 2 godine !
> 
> Već sam rekao - nisam bio aktivan jer je dijete naraslo, pa nisam imao ni potrebe puno raspravljati. Sad, kad je došlo druge dijete, imam tu potrebu. To što redovito pratim forum ne mogu dokazati, ali to opet nije srž problema.


Tatamata, u ovoj situaciji ne radi se samo o tebi.  Radi se o tisucama korisnika koji taj nick povezuju s odredjenom osobom, s odredjenim stavovima, s odredjenim razmisljanjima - a to, na tvoju zalost, nisi ti nego netko drugi tko je bio aktivan u pisanju.

----------


## tatamata

Ja nisam primjetio da se netko žalio na tu temu. Ljudi najnormalnije odgovaraju na naše postove i ne vidim tu neki problem. Problem si stvorila ti.

----------


## ivarica

sto je bit?

adminica je donijela odluku koju je *podrzalo osoblje foruma*.
ti si nezadovoljan pisao upravnom odboru udruge, sto je i tvoje pravo, kao i svakog korisnika foruma, a *UO je podrzao odluku adminice*  
ovdje na forumu gdje smo svi pod nickovima to zadnje nije dovoljno vidljivo, a ne znam jesi li dobio odgovor na mail, imamo ovih dana puno posla.

mozda je bit da svi imamo puno posla i da se ne bi trebali ovim baviti?

adminica stoji iza svoje odluke, svi gorenabrojani stoje iza adminice. 
dobio si upute sto dalje ciniti, nadam se da ces ostati s nama s nekim drugim nickom. u signature mozes staviti aka tatamata ili nesto slicno. 

uz isprike svim forumasima zakljucavam ovaj topik i selim ga na podforum Admin gdje pripada.

----------

